
Ask HN: Are you or your company starting new iOS projects in Obj-C or Swift? - jftuga
Also, what is the reasoning behind this choice?
======
WorldMaker
JavaScript (Cordova for the time being; possibly something like React Native
down the line) due to cross-platform reach.

------
claudiug
swift. I like the language, I just hope that they will not be some brutal when
they change the language :)

------
Albright
Swift. The language is just much more pleasant to play with.

